# What Do You Think?



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, Im thinking of purchasing my first Bocktok russian watch. What are they like, am they a good a quality build and does it have a good movement?

Thanks for your advice


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

tagluva said:


> Hey, Im thinking of purchasing my first Bocktok russian watch. What are they like, am they a good a quality build and does it have a good movement?
> 
> Thanks for your advice


They're brilliant, especially the 200m Amphibias. I have three of them and they've never let me down and can be surprisingly accurate. For around 30 quid (and they can be had much cheaper) they can't be beaten! One word, bombproof!

Some pics...




























And one showing the heavily domed crystal...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Good advice, Boctok (Vostok) are generally excellent value for money mechanicals. The Automatics start with a shake or two, and seem to run forever! :yes:

Beware the Vostok wobble when you unscrew and pull out the stem and crown to set the time or adjust the date. I'll guarantee the first time you do this you'll think you've busted the watch, :blink: but it is quite nomal for these watches. Adjust the tima as normal and push back in and screw down gently, all will be well. :lol:

I've a couple or three of these, can't really fault them, you could get hooked totally on Vostok, and there must be hundreds of different dialled models.


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

whats the best-poljot or vostok?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have 2 Amphibias and I love them, very strong and robust, I dived one too so the WR isto be believed....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got to agree with cammy and mel....they really are quality....and i think ive had a dozen or so of them over the years.......although my favourite is the vostok centurytime....of which Julian has a few..........


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

blackandgolduk said:


> And one showing the heavily domed crystal...


Why am I so weak when it comes to domed crystals :heart:


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Mmm, Vostok...

Now you have to decide. do you go Vintage, Amphibian, Classy or Europe? Just a few choices!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm the proselyte to Amphibias; I think they're the best deal going....

There are loads of good Vostoks, but be aware that many have had a hard life and may suffer from it. The originals were military watches, and they had an even harder life!

I can't speak for all Vostoks; haven't owned them all yet. Just seems like it...

I too have dived with several of my Amphibias and have had no problems whatsoever. My partner took one down to >65 meters. But she's younger than me. And a lot braver.

Every comprehensive watch collection should include a couple of Amphibias.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I may be the only one that cant stand those Â£30 ones and may also be the only one that likes the Europe models!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> I may be the only one that cant stand those Â£30 ones


:swoon:

*Weirdo!!*









They are well made, definitely different & well cool unk:



> and may also be the only one that likes the Europe models!


No, they are cool as well though somehow not as much as the `real` Vostoks :wink2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I let my son borrow my Vostok Amphibia, he totally trashed it, they may be bomb proof & WR 200m but don't give them to a teenager :cry2:


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

chris l said:


> I'm the proselyte to Amphibias; I think they're the best deal going....
> 
> There are loads of good Vostoks, but be aware that many have had a hard life and may suffer from it. The originals were military watches, and they had an even harder life!
> 
> ...


65 meters? I think we're going to need to see some pictures of her in full gear at that depth wearing the watch, then later on back at the beach relaxing with the watch, then maybe reclining on a sports car... uh, WITH the watch!


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

minkle said:


> I may be the only one that cant stand those Â£30 ones and may also be the only one that likes the Europe models!


Personally I love all European models. Eva Herzegovina comes to mind. But I digress.

I do actually agree with you on this. I stopped buying those old Soviet Era amphibians a while back and totally love my new K3 Submarine!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

quote]

65 meters? I think we're going to need to see some pictures of her in full gear at that depth wearing the watch, then later on back at the beach relaxing with the watch, then maybe reclining on a sports car... uh, WITH the watch!


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

chris l said:


> quote]
> 
> No sports car either, I'm afraid; she drives a 3 litre 4WD, for access to those isolated beaches on the island where one doesn't have to wear a cossie..... and you're not getting those pictures, either....


Rats! Common sense seems to keep prevailing!


----------



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

Some nice watches there, I really like that K3 submariner, How much did that cost if you dont mind me asking


----------



## McWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

#1 tagluva,

I agree entirely with the people above regarding the Amphibia range. I have 3 Vostok watches and I must say that my Amphibia automatic is far and away the best quality watch.

For the money it costs to buy one, a Vostok automatic Amphibia is a superb buy.


----------



## sickboy (Mar 23, 2008)

Had my amphibia for a few months now and i cant praise it enough for how little it cost, managed to graze the glass in the pool while i was on holiday but it the tileing was so rough it ate the skin on my feet so i can't really complain.

Time keeping is spot on now (well as far as i can be bothered to tell) after running very fast to start with.

The only problem i have is that i bought the amphibia as a stop gap until i got something a bit beefier, in the end i didnt bother as it was so nice :bb:

As for the Vostok europe range those new energia's look gooooood, will make a nice big dress watch when there come out to compliment the amphibia as a day to day beater


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sickboy said:


> managed to graze the glass


As the crystal is acrylic, unless it`s really bad it could be easy to sort using Polywatch...



> Plastic watch crystals scratch very easily with the result that they soon look unattractive. The plastic glass is very slightly dissolved and ground down by tiny abrasive particles. When using PolyWatch the edges of the scratch marks are smoothed off and the cracks filled in with some of the original plastic from the watch crystal.
> 
> Price: Â£2.95


Availabe from our host, see here... Watch Tools :rltb:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Took this one diving...










...still ticking...and I kinda like the stem wobble...gives it character.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

tagluva said:


> Some nice watches there, I really like that K3 submariner, How much did that cost if you dont mind me asking


The K3 is inexpensive and very tough! I think i paid about $100 USD, so I got a great deal on it. They tend to run around $200 USD in shops. When you can find them over here. Or say! You can often get them from that guy... what is his name again? Rob, Ron.. Ronald something? :lol:


----------

